
Anthology of Mute Buttons in Voice Chat Apps - perardi
https://daverupert.com/2019/04/anthology-of-mute-buttons-in-chat-apps/
======
krishkash
In general, Mirrorfly is considered to be one of the top notch video calling
or Voice call sdk service build high quality video apps and real time apps via
making use of WebRTC frameworks. [https://www.mirrorfly.com/voice-call-
solution.php](https://www.mirrorfly.com/voice-call-solution.php)

